# Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?



## Rheinweib (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo, wir wollen in den nächsten Tagen evtl. mal zum Berghäuser Altrhein fahren. Wir kennen uns da allerdings nicht aus. Hab mir das mit Google Earth angeschaut, sieht gut aus, find ich. 
Was uns fehlt, wäre ein Straßenname in der Nähe, wo man gut ans Wasser kommt usw., den wir ins Navi eingeben können. Wir sind nämlich beide ein bischen orientierungslos :q. Kann jemand helfen?

Dank im Vorraus und Gruss
Heike


----------



## Mr.Zero (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

hallo...
also am berghäuser angel ich meistens an der rheinhäuser fähre.kennste die?? da kannste dann am rheindamm bis zum kopf laufen (200-300 meter) des ist aber auch eine sehr beliebte stelle...und die einzigste wo ich kenn *lol* und da kommste auch noch ganz gut mim auto hin..was bei uns ja eh so problematisch ist...
kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn de was gutes gfange hast..


----------



## Rheinweib (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

also, ich kenne mich da in der Ecke garnicht aus. Wir waren bisher 3mal in Otterstadt am Altrhein. Mich würde der "Eingang" zum Berghäuser Altrhein interessieren. Wie komme ich dahin (Straßenname fürs Navi wäre toll).

Gruss Heike


----------



## Baddy89 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

Das ist die Industriestraße in Speyer.
Du fährst von der Autobahn auf die Industriestraße, folgst der ewig, fährst durch das Industriegebiet komplett durch und irgendwann kommt rechts ein kleiner Damm mit Radfahrweg und links siehst du einen Flugplatz. Irgendwann geht es dann rechts rein..sieht aus wie ein kleines Wäldchen.

Dort ist ein Parkplatz und die bereits angesprochene Fähre.

Ihr könnt dann vorne in dem Bereich bleiben oder weiter hinten rein gehen, in den eigentlichen Althrein. Dort kommst du aber nur zu Fuß oder einen anderen Parkplatz hin.

Das siehst du dann aber alles vor Ort.


----------



## Mr.Zero (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

ja genau...musst die industriestrasse komplett durchfahren...also an der aral, feuerwehr, Toyotahändler vorbei und am "ortsausgang" steht ein schild "Richtung Parkstadt! und Fähre...sind schätzungsweiße nochmal 2-3 km..... und gegenüber von der G + H (ist ein großer Runder Schornstein steht auch ganz droß G+H dran) gehts recht rein, steht aber auch ein Schild mit Fähre dran...
hoffe du findest es.. ;-)
also ich geh da meißtens hin um Köfi zu fangen...Scheider/kleine Rotaugen gehn da ganz gut und Barsche sind dort auch ne Menge...hab dort auch 3 Bärsche (von 25 cm) an der angel ghabt...aber die meißten sind dort nur max 10 cm klein....und auf größere hab ich en annere platz...weil es am Berghäuser schlimm zu gehn soll....mit raubüberfällen un so...hab ich aber nur gehört...weiß da einer mehr von????


----------



## Baddy89 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

Also ich fühle mich dort auch nicht sehr wohl.
Wenn wir angeln gehen, dann meist nur in einer Gruppe von 4-5 Leuten.

Was man von dem Eck schon gehört hat und was man da nachts teilweise für Geräusche hört. Recht unheimlich das Ganze.

Tagsüber, Dämmerungsphasen jedoch, wie du gesagt hast, schön für Barsche und Köfis.


----------



## Rheinweib (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

spooky!! Ich möcht aber nich überfallen werden....*urgs*. Das klingt nicht gerade einladend. Ich danke Euch für die präzisen Angaben. Hmm, wo gehen wir denn morgen hin, jetzt bin ich total planlos.....Also, alles, was ich will, ist irgendwas fangen, WEIL: mein Mann hat sich von mir anstecken lassen und macht im April die Fischerprüfung. Das Wetter war ja bisher nich sooo dolle, also ich möchte einfach nur das er mal "fühlt", wie es ist, das Schuppenwild am Haken zu haben. Wir waren schon 4mal am Rhein (immerhin 75km pro Strecke von KL aus) und nix gefangen. Ich bin am Rhein groß geworden und weiß eigentlich, wie es geht, aber wenn se nich wollen, dann hilft halt nix. Einfach "nur"  ein Paar Rotaugen, oder so.....damit wäre ich schon extrem zufrieden und mein Holder würde wahrscheinlich den Adrenalinkick seines Lebens bekommen :qhehe.
Hmmm, wohin bloß? Möglichst kurze Strecke von Kaiserslauern zum Rhein + Rotaugen! Das wäre fein.
Hat jemand ne Idee?

gaaanz lieber Gruss von der Süchtigen ;-)
Heike


----------



## Mr.Zero (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

also dort am berghäuser kannste tagsüber ohne probleme hin...durch des das die fähre fährt sind auch ziemlich viel Fahrräder dort unterwegs und da is mir noch nix schlimmes unter die ohren gekommen...geh selber ja auch nur tagsüber...nur wenn´s dunkel wird schau ich dass ich dort fort komm....
aber ansonsten weiß ich jetz nicht was für gewässer für dich interressant wärn...also wo es net so weit weg ist......


----------



## Rheinweib (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

OK, wir werden uns bis an die Zähne bewaffnen :q und morgen mal zu dieser Fähre fahren, denn genau die Stelle hab ich mir mit Google Earth ausgeguckt. Gibt es eigentlich da irgendwo Buhnen? Ich fisch so gerne von Buhnen aus. Wenn man mit Earth ein bischen den Rhein "hochfährt" dann sind da Schatten unter Wasser, die wie Buhnen aussehen, aber überspühlt, kann das sein? Der Wasserstand auf den Bildern sieht eigentlich normal bis leicht niedrig aus....hmmm.

Gruss Heike


----------



## Mr.Zero (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

oh...des kann ich dir jetz gar net sagen ob dort buhnen sind...gehst du dann auf die buhnen??dann lass dich bloß net erwischen.....
war heut aber mal an einer anderen stelle am rhein und die buhnen sind leicht bedeckt....der wasserstand ist momentan normal...


----------



## Rheinweib (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

erwischen? Ist das etwas verboten? Das wäre mir neu. Hab früher zuhause immer von Buhen aus geangelt, wie viele ander auch (Stückchen unterhalb von Königswinter NRW)


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

Das würde mich auch interessieren jetzt.

Vielleicht meint er ja auch nur von den Wellen, wegen dem aktuellen Wasserstand ^^

Aber ein Verbot wäre auch mir neu.


----------



## Mr.Zero (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

also ich kann dazu sagen...dass das Betreten der Buhnen (also die Steinfelsen die in den Rhein führen und die Stromgeschwindigkeit verzögern sollen) verboten ist...und zwar abeit ich in dem Laden die für die Steinaufschüttungen verantwortlich sind und hatte vor paar Wochen mit einem Kolegen drüber gesprochen der mir des erzählt hat....ich selber war da auch schon öfters drauf, bei niedrigem Pegel natürlich, aber jetzt nachdem der mir des gesagt hat mach ich des nimmi....


----------



## Rheinweib (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

Der Wasserstand ist noch mom. nicht weltbewegend, eher ein bischen niedrig (noch).
http://www.wetteronline.de/pegel/bookmarks/Rhein.htm 
guckst du hier: http://www.wetteronline.de/pegel/bookmarks/Rhein.htm


----------



## Mr.Zero (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

also ich schau immer hier
http://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde/...taende_start.php.html?target=2&fs=RHEINGEBIET


----------



## Rheinweib (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Berghäuser Altrhein, kann jemand helfen?*

Dank an Euch für die Wegbeschreibung, war leicht zu finden. Schön isses da, garnicht spooky, zumindest tagsüber. Da waren ein Paar Russen, die sich aber vorbildlich verhalten haben, 2 Ruten pro Pers., Unterfangkescher (im Einsatz) usw. Wird da etwa viel kontrolliert, oder waren das mal anständige Leute? 
Wir sind von KL im Regen losgefahren, dann etwa 20Minuten am Wasser (gegenüber dem Eingang zum Altrhein) SONNEEEEEE, den ganzen Tag. Und dann hat am Abend auch noch Lautern gewonnen (hehe), ein schöner Tag, achja, seit heut funzzt auch noch unsere 16000er Leitung. Ein SEHR schöner Tag, auch wenn ich ein kleines Schneiderlein geblieben bin. Immerhin ein paar Bisse hatte ich, is ja auch schon was.....

Gruss Heike


----------

